# association 1901 : recherche mac os 9,1 avec classic



## vieucrab (7 Octobre 2008)

bonsoir;
asso 1901, pour son école de conteurs, recherche logiciel mac OS 9,1 avec "Classic" pour pouvoir utiliser des applications que l'on ne peut pas utiliser sans cela .
il n'est plus vendu chez Appel , un seul vendeur le vend mais oblige d'acheter avec mac OS X ...
nous n'avons pas le budget pour cet achat.
merci de nous donner des adresses de vendeurs en neuf ou occasion.
nous apprécierions un don éventuel.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2008)

vieucrab a dit:


> bonsoir;
> asso 1901, pour son école de conteurs, recherche logiciel mac OS 9,1 avec "Classic" pour pouvoir utiliser des applications que l'on ne peut pas utiliser sans cela .
> il n'est plus vendu chez Appel , un seul vendeur le vend mais oblige d'acheter avec mac OS X ...
> nous n'avons pas le budget pour cet achat.
> ...



J'ai une adresse à Paris, mais je ne sais pas s'il vend par correspondance, ni si il a ça, mais ça serait assez dans ses cordes. C'est une sorte de caverne d'Ali Baba pour "vieux Mac, ça s'appelle "Edition Parsia", c'est 80, rue de Menilmontant dans le 20ème arrondissement, et un N° de portable (le "monsieur qui sait est presque toujours par monts et par vaux, et la dame qui tient la boutique en son absence n'est pas au courant de grand chose, donc mieux vaut le portable) : 06 13 61 02 68.

A tout hasard, le fixe est le 01 46 36 07 02.


----------



## inkclub (7 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Si il n'a pas de problème de compabilité, j'ai un os 9.0.2 power mac G4 à offrir. 

A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2008)

inkclub a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Si il n'a pas de problème de compabilité, j'ai un os 9.0.2 power mac G4 à offrir.
> 
> A+



Ça, ça ne marchera que s'il a aussi un PM G4, on ne sait pas pour quel ordi c'est !

A noter qu'il est possible de mettre à jour n'importe quel système 9 en 9.1 (ainsi qu'en 9.2.1 et 9.2.2) gratuitement.


----------



## vieucrab (8 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, ça ne marchera que s'il a aussi un PM G4, on ne sait pas pour quel ordi c'est !
> 
> A noter qu'il est possible de mettre à jour n'importe quel système 9 en 9.1 (ainsi qu'en 9.2.1 et 9.2.2) gratuitement.


bonjour et merci à tous deux pour vos réponses;

veuillez trouver ci-dessous les caractéristiques de notre machine:

Vue d&#8217;ensemble du logiciel système :

  Version du système :    Mac OS X 10.4.11 (8S165)
  Version Kernel :    Darwin 8.11.0
  Volume de démarrage :    Disque 1
  Nom de l&#8217;ordinateur :    Power Mac G4 de Guy OLIVIER

*inkclub , *il semblerait que cela corresponde à ton offre *.
*dans ce cas, peux-tu me faire savoir comment procéder pour que tu me fasses parvenir l'objet de mes recherches ?
pour la mise à jour vers une version plus récente, à partir de "OS 9.1" par exemple, je présume que cela doit  se trouver sur le site de mac ?
j'espère ne pas abuser de ton amabilité.
à te lire .
merci encore.
vieucrab.

*pour information:* notre association se nomme "*Aux bouts du conte*" elle est animée exclusivement par des bénévoles, elle est destinée aux enfants de 8 à 12 ans - ses activités sont gratuites - nous envisageons de la développer vers la mise en scène de contes et un atelier d'écriture, pour adultes.


----------



## inkclub (8 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Il suffit de me donner l'adresse de l'association par mp. 

A+


----------



## inkclub (8 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

La bête est partie. 

A+


----------



## vieucrab (8 Octobre 2008)

inkclub a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> La bête est partie.
> 
> A+


ok, super;

 ma Bête partira  des quelle aura ton adresse .

@ très bientôt.


----------



## vieucrab (6 Novembre 2008)

vieucrab a dit:


> bonsoir;
> asso 1901, pour son école de conteurs, recherche logiciel mac OS 9,1 avec "Classic" pour pouvoir utiliser des applications que l'on ne peut pas utiliser sans cela .
> il n'est plus vendu chez Appel , un seul vendeur le vend mais oblige d'acheter avec mac OS X ...
> nous n'avons pas le budget pour cet achat.
> ...



bonsoir;

nous ne sommes pas parvenus à installer Mac OS9 ,
raison principale : nous ne possédons pas le logiciel d'origine.
je rappelle que le Mac OS X a été offert à notre asso. et quà ce titre, nous ne pouvons pas exiger du donateur, qu'il nous fournisse le logiciel manquant.
il ne nous est donc pas possible d'utiliser tous les log qui ont besoin de "Classic" pour marcher montage photo, video etc ...

qui peut nous aider à sortir de cet imbroglio ?

merci pour toute aide d'où quelle vienne.

à+.

vieucrab.


----------



## fanougym (6 Novembre 2008)

vieucrab a dit:


> je rappelle que le Mac OS X a été offert à notre asso. et quà ce titre, nous ne pouvons pas exiger du donateur, qu'il nous fournisse le logiciel manquant..



Bien a contraire, car dans le cas présent, il s'agit pour l'instant d'une sorte de cadeau empoisonné, non ?
Vous avez une machine sur laquelle vous ne pourrez jamais faire aucune opération de maintenance correcte, ..., imagines que des données de l'association soient perdues dans un crash informatique ...
Une personne disposée à donner un ordinateur est à mon avis assez intelligente pour comprendre et faire un petit effort de recheche pour trouver des CD qui lui sont devenus inutiles.

De plus, de ce que je comprends, je pense que le mac étaient livré à l'origine avec OS9... ce qui devrait arranger vos bidons.
Quoique, vous pourriez également installez classic sur le système X, ..., si en plus il vous retrouve le CD de Tiger !!

à +

HS / sympa le concept de l'asso !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2008)

fanougym a dit:


> Bien a contraire, car dans le cas présent, il s'agit pour l'instant d'une sorte de cadeau empoisonné, non ?
> Vous avez une machine sur laquelle vous ne pourrez jamais faire aucune opération de maintenance correcte, ..., imagines que des données de l'association soient perdues dans un crash informatique ...
> Une personne disposée à donner un ordinateur est à mon avis assez intelligente pour comprendre et faire un petit effort de recheche pour trouver des CD qui lui sont devenus inutiles.
> 
> ...



Bon, on se calme, là. "À cheval donné, on ne regarde pas les dents" ! Tous les utilisateurs de Mac ne sont pas des geeks qui gardent tout, certains, par imprévoyance, jettent ce qu'ils pensent devenu inutiles, et on ne peut exiger d'un donateur qu'il aille au delà de son don. 

Bon, vieucrab, j'ai une adresse à Paris, du style "caverne d'Ali Baba du vieux Mac". Je ne sais pas s'ils ont ce que tu cherche, mais tu peux te renseigner.

C'est  Edition Parsia, et c'est 80 rue de Ménilmontant dans le 20ème.
Tél 01 46 36 07 02 et 06 13 61 02 68.

Ils n'ont pas de site internet, et si tu as la dame sur le fixe, et qu'elle ne sait pas te répondre, appelle le monsieur sur le portable.

Voilà !


EDIT : Et n'hésite pas à marchander si ça te parait cher de prime abord (mais là, je ne t'ai rien dit, hein )


----------



## fanougym (7 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, on se calme, là. "



Mais je ne suis pas énervé, j'essaye simplement d'apporter mon point de vue. 
Je conserve scrupuleusement les CD de mes machines, mais ne pense pas être un "geek" pour autant.

La solution payante ne me semble pas à privilégier pour une association qui ne doit pas disposer de beaucoup de moyens ... c'est tout.
Et au pire, si c'était la dernière solution, je conseillerai plutôt l'achat de tiger et l'utilisation de classic pour faire tourner ces applications spécifiques, non ?


----------



## vieucrab (7 Novembre 2008)

fanougym a dit:


> Mais je ne suis pas énervé, j'essaye simplement d'apporter mon point de vue.
> Je conserve scrupuleusement les CD de mes machines, mais ne pense pas être un "geek" pour autant.
> 
> La solution payante ne me semble pas à privilégier pour une association qui ne doit pas disposer de beaucoup de moyens ... c'est tout.
> Et au pire, si c'était la dernière solution, je conseillerai plutôt l'achat de tiger et l'utilisation de classic pour faire tourner ces applications spécifiques, non ?




bonjour à fanougym et  Pascal77;

Tiger est installé sur le Mac; chose étonnante,  OS 9  et "Classic" n'y sont pas avec .

Comment faut-il procéder pour aller voir s'ils sont ou non sur le  DVD de Tiger ?

le "jargon" Mac ne nous est pas familier; nous sommes de vieux PCistes désireux de se convertir à Mac avec la perspective de s'équiper à neuf avec les prochaines subventions, vers septembre 2009 . 

merci à vous deux pour votre amabilité.

à+.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2008)

vieucrab a dit:


> bonjour à fanougym et  Pascal77;
> 
> Tiger est installé sur le Mac; chose étonnante,  OS 9  et "Classic" n'y sont pas avec .
> 
> ...



Classic n'est pas fourni avec Tiger. Par ailleurs, nul besoin de "doubler" Mac OS 9 par "Classic", ce Mac pouvant démarrer nativement sous OS 9, le même Dossier Système peut servir à "démarrer" le Mac, et d'environnement "Classic" pour Mac OS X. 

Par contre, nous ne savons toujours pas de quel modèle il s'agit, il y a eu (cube compris) pas moins de 11 modèles différents de PowerMac G4, déclinés en (en tout) en 32 versions différentes. Ça serait bien de nous dire de quel modèle il s'agit, qu'on puisse déterminer quel système minimum il peut faire tourner (ça va de Mac OS 8.6 à Mac OS 10.2.3 :sick


----------



## vieucrab (7 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Classic n'est pas fourni avec Tiger. Par ailleurs, nul besoin de "doubler" Mac OS 9 par "Classic", ce Mac pouvant démarrer nativement sous OS 9, le même Dossier Système peut servir à "démarrer" le Mac, et d'environnement "Classic" pour Mac OS X.
> 
> Par contre, nous ne savons toujours pas de quel modèle il s'agit, il y a eu (cube compris) pas moins de 11 modèles différents de PowerMac G4, déclinés en (en tout) en 32 versions différentes. Ça serait bien de nous dire de quel modèle il s'agit, qu'on puisse déterminer quel système minimum il peut faire tourner (ça va de Mac OS 8.6 à Mac OS 10.2.3 :sick




bonsoir;

si je comprends bien, on doit pouvoir installer " Classic " sans OS 9.

OK ... mais où se procurer " Classic " ?

 - c'est un Mac PowerPC OS X - G4 - V. 10.4 - mémoire 1.25 Go SDRAM , 

est-ce tout ce que tu veux savoir ?

merci.


----------



## Invité (7 Novembre 2008)

Clique sur Menu pomme-->A propos de ce Mac-->Plus d'infos-->Matériel
et copie ce qui est marqué.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (8 Novembre 2008)

Idée comme ça, que se passerait-il si Vieucrab tentait de booter sur le CD Os 9? Os 9 n'étant pas installé, il ne devrait pas pouvoir accéder au mode de restauration, mais à un installateur? Non? Oui je me doute que je tombe à côté là.
(Pour information, pour redémarrer à partir du cd d'Os 9, il faut démarrer le mac avec le cd, et appuyer sur C tout au long du processus de démarrage)
Sinon si rien est possible, il resterait toujours la solution de Sheepsaver pour faire tourner Os 9 non? Mais bon dans tous les cas, il faut que le CD os9 du PowerMac soit le bon.

@Vieucrab: Attention, si vous achetez un mac neuf avec vos subventions, il vous sera techiniquement *impossible* de faire tourner Mac Os 9 Classic. Les modèles fabiqués depuis 2-3 ans ne le supporte plus du tout. Là, la seule solution sera éventuellement SheepSaver.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2008)

vieucrab a dit:


> bonsoir;
> 
> si je comprends bien, on doit pouvoir installer " Classic " sans OS 9.
> 
> OK ... mais où se procurer " Classic " ?



Nan ! :rateau: "Classic" et OS 9 (9.1 ou 9.2.1 ou 9.2.2 en fait), c'est la même chose. On parle "d'OS 9" lorsque le Mac démarre directement sur ce système, et "de Classic" lorsqu'on lance ce système depuis OS X (pour faire tourner sous X des logiciels prévus pour OS 9 ou plus ancien). Le même et unique "Dossier Système" peut faire les deux choses. Un peu comme si, sur un PC, on pouvait soit démarrer sous Windows 95, soit démarrer sous Vista et lancer 95 dans Vista.



vieucrab a dit:


> - c'est un Mac PowerPC OS X - G4 - V. 10.4 - mémoire 1.25 Go SDRAM ,
> 
> est-ce tout ce que tu veux savoir ?
> 
> merci.



Non, là, c'est le système que tu me donne, moi ce que je veux, c'est l'ordi : ça peut être un des modèles suivant :

- G4 "PCI graphic" - 350 ou 400 Mhz
- G4 "AGP graphic" - 350 400 450 ou 500 Mhz
- G4 "gigabit ethernet" - 400, dual 450 ou dual 500 Mhz
- G4 "Cube" - 450 ou 500 Mhz
- G4 "Audio-numérique" - 466, 533, dual 533, 667 ou 733 Mhz
- G4 "Quicksilver" - 733, 867 ou dual 800 Mhz
- G4 "Quicksilver 2002" - 733, 800, 933 Mhz ou dual 1 Ghz
- G4 "Quicksilver 2002 ED" - 867 Mhz
- G4 "Mirrored drive doors" - dual 867 Mhz, dual 1 Ghz ou dual 1,25 Ghz
- G4 "Firewire 800" - 1 Ghz, dual 1,25 Ghz ou dual 1,42 Ghz
- G4 "Mirrored drive doors 2003" - 1,25 Ghz ou dual 1,25 Ghz

("Dual" = bi-processeurs)


Alors, le tien, c'est lequel ?


----------



## vieucrab (8 Novembre 2008)

salut Pascal77;

où peut se trouver le nom du modèle que tu me demandes .

tout ce que j'ai trouvé, je l'ai dit hier dans : "*a propos de ce Mac "*

peut-être qu'il y a une inscription ailleur, mais où ...? 

là est la question .

bon week-end.

à+.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (8 Novembre 2008)

vieucrab a dit:


> salut Pascal77;
> 
> où peut se trouver le nom du modèle que tu me demandes .
> 
> ...


Bonsoir, 

_Essayez de retourner dans _A propos de ce mac_.
_Une fois la fenêtre ouverte, il doit il y avoir une bulle "plus d'infos" vers le bas. 
_Cliquez dessus, une fenêtre s'ouvre composée d'un menu déroulant à gauche, et d'informations système à droite.
_Pour le moment, allez dans le menu déroulant, et cliquer sur matériel. 
_Là, de nouvelles informations vont apparaitre dans la fenêtre de droite.
_Copier coller les nous ici.  (je ne sais pas si il n'y a pas une méthode plus simple pour recueillir ces infos, mais là comme ça on aura tout) 

Ex: Chez moi ça donne: 


> Informations matériel :
> Nom du modèle :    MacBook Pro
> Identifiant du modèle :    MacBookPro3,1
> Nom du processeur :    Intel Core 2 Duo
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> _Essayez de retourner dans _A propos de ce mac_.
> _Une fois la fenêtre ouverte, il doit il y avoir une bulle "plus d'infos" vers le bas.
> ...



Exact, et chez moi, qui ait un matos plus proche du tien, ça donne ça :



			
				Infos système Apple a dit:
			
		

> Informations matériel :
> 
> Nom du modèle :	Power Mac G4
> Identifiant du modèle :	PowerMac3,4
> ...


----------



## vieucrab (9 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> _Essayez de retourner dans _A propos de ce mac_.
> _Une fois la fenêtre ouverte, il doit il y avoir une bulle "plus d'infos" vers le bas.
> ...




bonjour atlante;

merci pour ta réponse.

voila tout ce qui figure dans :

"Plus d'info..."
Informations matériel :

  Nom de lordinateur :    Power Mac G4
  Modèle dordinateur :    PowerMac3,3
  Type de processeur :    PowerPC G4  (3.3)
  Nombre de processeurs :    1
  Vitesse du processeur :    1.4 GHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur) :    256 Ko
  Cache de niveau 3 (par processeur) :    2 Mo
  Mémoire :    1.25 Go
  Vitesse du bus :    100 MHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :    4.2.8f1
  Numéro de série :    CK103HA1K5C

bon dimanche.

à+


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2008)

vieucrab a dit:


> bonjour atlante;
> 
> merci pour ta réponse.
> 
> ...



Bon, nous avons donc un PowerMac G4 "Gigabit ethernet" (PowerMac 3.3), mais doté d'une extension processeur à 1,4 Ghz.

Donc, les points d'entrée (système minimaux) pour cette machine sont :

1) Pour Mac OS 9 (natif) : Mac OS 9.0.4
2) Pour classic : Mac OS 9.1

Donc vieucrab, il te faut trouver un CD d'installation au minimum de Mac OS 9.0.4 "boite" (boite = vendu indépendamment, pour toute machine) ou spécifique pour PM G4 "Gigabit ethernet" (possible que celui d'un "Audionumérique" puisse fonctionner aussi, mais pas certain, en raison de la différence de version du fichier Mac OS Rom (4.9.1 dans ton cas, 6.7.1 pour l'audio-numérique).

A partir de ce système 9.0.4, tu pourras faire démarrer ton Mac nativement sous OS 9, mais tu devra procéder à sa mise à jour en 9.1 au minimum (mais je te recommande la 9.2.2, la 9.1 présentant quelques inconvénients majeurs, comme la tristement célèbre "erreur de la table des fichiers")pour pouvoir l'utiliser comme "environnement Classic".

Ces mises à jour successives sont toutes fournies gratuitement sur le site d'Apple (dans l'ordre, tu devras procéder à la 9.1, puis la 9.2.1, et enfin la 9.2.2).

Bien sûr, si tu trouvait directement un 9.1 ou un 9.2.1 "boite", ça te ferait toujours ça de moins de mise à jour à télécharger.

A noter que ton firmware est à jour (normal, tu es sous Tiger), donc tu n'as pas à te préoccuper de mise à jour de ce côté.


----------



## vieucrab (11 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, nous avons donc un PowerMac G4 "Gigabit ethernet" (PowerMac 3.3), mais doté d'une extension processeur à 1,4 Ghz.
> 
> Donc, les points d'entrée (système minimaux) pour cette machine sont :
> 
> ...


bonjour à tous;

impossible de se procurer les log Max OS 9 voire 9.o.1 , .2 ou .4

je me demande si l'on ne va pas abandonner le projet de s'équiper en Mac ...

nous n'avons jamais eu ce type de problème avec nos PC.

on s'est donné jusqu'à a fin de l'année pour en venir à bout, si non nous resterons définitivement PCistes ...

merci pour toutes vos réponses , passées et à venir.
à+.


----------



## coolsharing (16 Mars 2009)

j'ai non seulement des systèmes 9 mais aussi des macs plus anciens a donner à une asso... contacte moi sur Si tu mets ton Mail dans la partie publique du forum tu vas te faire spammer, demande lui de t'envoyer son adresse mail par message perso les macs se trouvent en picardie ou sur paris....


----------

